# Wieder einsteigen in WOW?



## Fillmore (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Forum 

Ich habe nach über einem 3/4 Jahr irgendwie wieder Lust auf WOW.
Gibt es hier Fans die auch drauf Bock haben, wieder "rein zu kommen"? Maybe ne PCGH Gilde?

Gerne auch von Level 1
Man kann ja den "Werbt einen Freund" Bonus nutzen.
Einfach mal den Freitag und Samstag Abend für eine Zeit lang zum Stammtisch für WOW machen.
Wenn es gut klappt, läuft es von alleine weiter. Nur die "Harten kommen in der Garten" bzw. machen weiter.

Party?


----------



## LuxT (21. Oktober 2016)

Habe auch wieder angefangen. Spiele zur Zeit auf dem Server Die Aldor - Falls du noch spielst würde ich mich dazu überreden lassen


----------



## Fillmore (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo mein Freund 
Schön das sich jemand gemeldet hat 

Mein Account habe ich z.Z. noch nicht wieder aktiviert. Bin aber immer wieder am überlegen dies zu tun. Wenn man WOW mal von Anfang an gespielt hat,
kommt man immer wieder zurück. Die Aldor war doch glaube ich ein RP-PVP Server, oder?


----------



## royaldoom3 (22. Oktober 2016)

Um zu schauen ob das Game nochmal anbockt, kann man sich ja einfach einen Level 1 Char erstellen und bis 20 kann man ja kostenlos spielen. Und wenn man dann wieder Spaß gefunden hat kann man ja verlängern.
Bin auch am überlegen wieder mal ein Monat reinzuschauen. Hauptsächlich aber dann zum Mounts farmen


----------



## Madfurion (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nach BC aufgehört und mir jetzt wieder einen Charakter gemacht. Ist schon ein ganzen Stück einfacher zum einstieg als früher und man kommt auch einfacher an Ausrüstung. Wie lange die Motivation reichen wird weiß ich nicht aber so zum ab und an casual spielen ist es super. 
Mit 110 kann man auch ohne Probleme die meisten der vergangenen Raids alleine machen und farmen


----------



## Fillmore (28. Oktober 2016)

Klingt so, als sollten wir dass doch in Angriff nehmen 
Einen TS kann ich anbieten.

Mag sonst noch wer? Wenn man(n) schon dabei ist..... ?? 

Ich will einfach nochmal dieses geile Feeling von WOW erleben, in dem man einfach Spaß hat.
Ohne das Chat-Geflame "Alles ist schlechter geworden".

Es ist WOW - Seit über 10 Jahren! Es steckt in jedem von uns


----------

